# Aquadive BS100 GMT



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Just arrived from Aquadive I didnt get two Isofranes only the black arrived, and a nato strap, no extra spring bars to mount the nato....anyhow heres some pictures to start.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow looks amazing congrats! Bet it would look good on a Orange Isofrane .


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow looks amazing congrats! Bet it would look good on a Orange Isofrane .


Thanks! yeah it would of been nice to get the orange... Ive got one laying around I'll try on it later.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Would of thought that the orange gmt came with a orange isofrane


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Such a great looking summer watch on the Orange isofrane, very surprised it wasn't part of the package. 

How does it stack up against all your previous Aquadive watches?


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm quite fond of my DLC but that SS looks great imo!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> Such a great looking summer watch on the Orange isofrane, very surprised it wasn't part of the package.
> 
> How does it stack up against all your previous Aquadive watches?


 Functions great and machined like a champ. Still an Aquadive for sure.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wore it all day, Love these BS100's


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

I love the 24hr detail on the chapter ring, very cool!


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

This one is really nice!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Great photos Ken!!! Enjoy that bad boy to the fullest:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Like the orange accent within the dial.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

GREAT set of pics!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Heres the Yellow


----------



## Chemical442 (Oct 22, 2011)

Does the GMT hand index to each hour? As in, when adjusting it, does it snap to the hour marker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Chemical442 said:


> Does the GMT hand index to each hour? As in, when adjusting it, does it snap to the hour marker?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Chemical442 (Oct 22, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Yes


Thank you!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Now that's very nice.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Lousy phone pic


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

laurent1961 said:


> amazing looking piece; enjoy it


Thank you!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

mekenical said:


>


Sweet! Now if they just made a DLC stainless band as well...


----------



## roy75 (Oct 26, 2014)

What a nice looking watch! Superb, just love it!


----------



## cpapi (Nov 12, 2015)

this is an awesome piece really like it


----------

